
Apple Watch Nike Series 3 - gshakir
https://www.apple.com/apple-watch-nike/
======
gshakir
I think Apple Watch with Cellular is the best news from Apple event today. No
more tethering to your iPhone. Finally you can leave your iPhone behind.

